# Bolton to the UN ... that Cra$$ Ba$tard anyway :)



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Recess appointment for Bolton???

It could happen 

Personally I would think GWB would do well by-passing the Senate ... till 2006


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I doubt the President would do that but you never know. I do believe two things happened today though. Senator John McCain just got a reality check that he has shot himself in the foot as far as presidential nomination for 2008 goes with the stunt his little gang of seven pulled this week. And, Senator Frisk just got handed the excuse he wanted with the Bolton Cloture denied today to pull the trigger on the cloture rule as soon as they come back from recess. This time the seven Republicans including McCain will understand what a promise by the left is really worth and not stand in the way.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

those 7 should now say screw that agreement and go for the nuclear option on the remaining judicial nominees... i like how the democrats keep saying they aren't fillabustering. what is this called then... go bolton


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Time to go NUCLEAR!!!!


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Hide and watch ...

August recess ...

Bolton is in like flyn


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Finally!!


----------

